# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 124 لسنة 4  قضائية  المحكمة الدستورية العليا "دستورية"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب*

*المحكمة الدستورية العليا*

*بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم 2 فبراير سنة 1985م.*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار/ مصطفى جميل مرسىرئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين: وممدوح مصطفى حسن ومنير أمين عبد المجيد ورابح لطفى جمعة ومحمد كمال محفوظ وشريف برهام نور وواصل علاء الدين.أعضاء  * 
*وحضور السيد المستشار الدكتور/ أحمد محمد الحفنى        المفوض*
*وحضور السيد / أحمد على فضل الله                                       أمين السر*
*أصدرت الحكم الآتى*

*       فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 124 لسنة 4 قضائية "دستورية".*
*"الإجراءات"*

*          بتاريخ 22 أغسطس سنة 1982 أودع المدعون صحيفة هذه الدعوى قلم كتاب المحكمة طالبين الحكم بعدم دستورية القرار بقانون رقم 141 لسنة 1981 بتصفية الاوضاع الناشئة عن فرض الحراسة والمادة العاشرة من قانون تسوية الاوضاع الناشئة عن فرض الحراسة الصادر بالقانون رقم 69 لسنة 1974.*
*وقدمت إدارة قضايا الحكومة مذكرة طلبت فيها الحكم برفض الدعوى.*
*وبعد تحضير الدعوى أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها.*
*ونُظرت الدعوى على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة، حيث التزمت هيئة المفوضين رأيها وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم .*
*"المحكمة"**بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، وسماع الإيضاحات والمداولة.*
*حيث إن الوقائع- على ما يبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق- تتحصل فى أن المدعين كانوا قد أقاموا الدعوى رقم 6948 لسنة 1981 مدنى كلى جنوب القاهرة طالبين الحكم  بأحقيتهم لكامل أرض وبناء عقار خضع لإجراءات الحراسة مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار. غير أن محكمة جنوب القاهرة أحالت الدعوى الى محكمة القيم للاختصاص بنظرها أعمالا للقرار 141 لسنة 1981 بتصفية الاوضاع الناشئة عن فرض الحراسة، وقيدت الدعوى برقم 72 لسنة 1 قضائية قيم حيث دفع المدعون بجلسة 21 فبراير سنة 1982 بعدم دستورية القرار بقانون رقم 141 لسنة 1981 المشار اليه فأمهلتهم المحكمة شهرا لرفع الدعوى الدستورية، فأقاموا دعواهم الماثلة بطلب الحكم بعدم دستورية القرار بقانون رقم 141 لسنة 1981 والمادة العاشرة من قانون تسوية الاوضاع الناشئة عن فرض الحراسة الصادر بالقانون رقم 69 لسنة 1974.*
*وحيث إن الفقرة (ب) من المادة 29 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 تنص على أن "تتولى المحكمة الرقابة القضائية على دستورية القوانين واللوائح على الوجه التالى: (أ) .... (ب) اذا دفع أحد الخصوم أثناء نظر دعوى أمام احدى المحاكم أو الهيئات ذات الاختصاص القضائى بعدم دستورية نص فى قانون أو لائحة، ورأت المحكمة أو الهيئة أن الدفع جدى، أجلت نظر الدعوى وحددت لمن أثار الدفع ميعاداً لا يجاوز ثلاثة أشهر لرفع الدعوى، بذلك أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا، فاذا لم ترفع الدعوى فى الميعاد أعتبر الدفع كأن لم يكن".*
*وحيث إن مؤدى هذا النص- وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة- أن المشرع رسم طريقاً لرفع الدعوى الدستورية التى أتاح للخصوم مباشرتها، وربط بينه وبين الميعاد الذى حدده لرفعها، فدل بذلك على أنه اعتبر هذين الأمرين من مقومات الدعوى الدستورية، فلا ترفع إلا بعد إبداء دفع بعدم الدستورية تقدر محكمة الموضوع مدى جديته، ولا تقبل إلا إذا رفعت خلال الأجل الذى ناط المشرع بمحكمة الموضوع تحديده بحيث لا يجاوز ثلاثة أشهر، وهذه الأوضاع الإجرائية- سواء ما أتصل منها برفع الدعوى الدستورية أو بميعاد رفعها- تتعلق بالنظام العام باعتبارها شكلا جوهرياً فى التقاضى تغيا به المشرع مصلحة عامة حتى ينتظم التداعى فى المسائل الدستورية بالإجراءات التى رسمها، وفى الموعد الذى حدده، وبالتالى فان ميعاد الثلاثة اشهر الذى فرضه المشرع على نحو آمر كحد أقصى لرفع الدعوى الدستورية، أو الميعاد الذى تحدده محكمة الموضوع فى غضون هذا الحد الأقصى، يعتبر ميعادا حتميا يتعين على  الخصوم أن يلتزموا برفع الدعوى الدستورية قبل انقضائه، وإلا كانت غير مقبولة.*
*وحيث أنه لما كان المدعون قد أبدوا الدفع بعدم دستورية القرار بقانون رقم 141 لسنة 1981 بتصفية الأوضاع الناشئة عن تصفية الحراسة أمام محكمة القيم بجلسة 21 فبراير سنة 1982، فصرحت لها برفع الدعوى الدستورية وحددت لذلك ميعادا مقداره شهر ينتهى فى 12 مارس سنة 1982، ولكنها لم يودعوا صحيفة الدعوى الماثلة، إلا بتاريخ 22 أغسطس سنة 1982، فان الدعوى تكون قد رفعت بعد انقضاء الأجل المحدد لرفعها خلاله.*
*وحيث أنه بالنسبة للطعن بعدم دستورية المادة العاشرة من قانون تسوية الأوضاع الناشئة عن فرض الحراسة الصادر بالقانون رقم 69 لسنة 1974، فأنه لما كانت ولاية المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى الدعاوى الدستورية- وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة- لا تقوم الا باتصالها بالدعوى اتصالا مطابقا للأوضاع المقررة فى المادة 29/ب المذكورة آنفا، وكانت محكمة الموضوع قد قصرت نطاق الدفع بعدم الدستورية المبدى من المدعين على القرار بقانون رقم 141 لسنة 1981، فان الدعوى تكون غير مقبولة بالنسبة لهذا الشق من الطلبات، اذ لم يتحقق اتصال المحكمة به اتصالا مطابقا للاوضاع المقررة قانونا.*
*وحيث أنه ترتيبا على ما تقدم يتعين الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى برمتها.*
*"لهذه الأسباب"**حكمت المحكمة بعدم قبول الدعوى، وبمصادرة الكفالة وألزمت المدعين المصروفات ومبلغ ثلاثين جنيهاً مقابل أتعاب المحاماة.*

----------

